# Overnighting at La Linea ( Gibraltar)



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Would I be right to assume that there have been no major changes in the La Linea parking area - ie it is still a large, no-facilities, muddy-when-wet lorry and motorhome wasteland where there are occasional purges when motorhomes who hope to overnight are moved on ?

G


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

This was certainly the case on 1st March this year, with a few oddball long termers in home made RV's and a roaming pork bellied pig added to the mix!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Addie said:


> This was certainly the case on 1st March this year, with a few oddball long termers in home made RV's and a roaming pork bellied pig added to the mix!


Thanks. I thought it was too much to hope that there'd now be a neatly tarmacked area with a _ Motorhomes Welcome _ sign and- in my dreams- a borne.

So: Plan B.

G


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> So: Plan B.
> 
> G


I don't see it as a negative. There was a steady stream of vans there, vast majority were new or nearly new Autotrails with lots of space. We had 3 nights there in total at either side of our Moroccan trip with no issues at all. Very well lit at night.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Addie said:


> I don't see it as a negative. .


I'm quite happy staying there but, last time, there was a police purge and all were moved off in the early hours. I'm too old for that sort of thing now...!

We were hoping for a couple of days at SurEuropa, which we like, but they don't take bookings, have only 15 places and it will be August so quite likely packed.

G


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We must have been there at the same time as you Addie. 
We had no problems there at all but we understood that the vietnamese pot-bellied pig (Naomi) and her family had been resident since about Christmas time - so perhaps that's why the police see the need for an occasional 'purge'!! :lol:


----------

